# What did you listen to in the gym on your MP3 player?



## twotuff (Aug 29, 2011)

Alan Jackson's Greatest Hits

Get some bitches


----------



## xtreme13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch is where it's at!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Alan Jackson's Greatest Hits
> 
> Get some bitches


 
I hate mp3 players in the gym...everyone wrapped up in their own little worlds so you can't bum a spot off of 'em...


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

xtreme13 said:


> Five Finger Death Punch is where it's at!


 YEESSSSSSSSSSSSIR and pantara....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Too many to list but As I Lay Dying's "The Powerless Rise" has definitely been flowing as of late. Iron Maiden is another one also.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

SFW!!!! 





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2011)

Mostly Tool, Rage Against the Machine and The Mars Volta.


----------



## Pork Chop (Nov 1, 2011)

xtreme13 said:


> Five Finger Death Punch is where it's at!




LOL, I love Five Five Finger Death Punch for workout music, as long as it is coming over the gym speakers. I dont walk around the gym with a MP3 player or wearing sunglasses... LOL

If you gym dont play workout music, then switch gyms.....  

When I strut the gym floor or am training hard, I am more worried about shitting in my pants from all the damn FOOD I have been eating... Not supplements... But real FOOD!!! People....


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

pantera, rammstein, and pink, I mean no no not pink lol


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn, nobody likes Rap on this forum lol...DZK & Gravity Wisewords(underground rap)


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

Beats by Jay





Click the pic ^^^^ _if you dare! _


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 2, 2011)

I usually just plug into my droid phone , and turn pandora to the "sevendust" station.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Beats by Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude...this was...confusing...
(calls to mind early 90's fighting game music? e.g. killer instinct, street fighter II?)


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

Today is a back day so probably Avenged Sevefold's Waking the Fallen.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Today is a back day so probably Avenged Sevefold's Waking the Fallen.



^^^This!
All the tracks, even "I won't see you tonight" are good to workout to.


----------



## .V. (Nov 3, 2011)

Running, walking, cycling... just faster paced 80's and 90's metal.

In the gym lifting?  I don't have time for an mp3 player and earbuds being in my way.  Something good on the stereo is fine.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> ^^^This!
> All the tracks, even "I won't see you tonight" are good to workout to.


 

Honestly those two "I won't see you tonight" songs are my favorites. I'm a sucker for harmonizing guitars. Doesn't even have to have words. Like Lamb of God's Ashes of the Wake.


----------



## .V. (Nov 3, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> Damn, nobody likes Rap on this forum lol...DZK & Gravity Wisewords(underground rap)


*I do.*  I listen to everything except for crying in your beer country music... from old metal to new metal, from classic rock to new hard rock, even broadway musicals.  My favorite song in the world is, "Defying Gravity" from "Wicked."   Yes, even Rap.  I love Ludacris, DMX, and a few others...but not in the gym.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

I enjoy some Swollen Members, Eminem and Jeezy while in the gym. But it has to be on lighter days. I just can't lift heavy to that shit.


----------



## .V. (Nov 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I enjoy some Swollen Members, Eminem and Jeezy while in the gym. But it has to be on lighter days. I just can't lift heavy to that shit.



Heavy day in the gym... that's got to be metallica, pantera, and other similar things.  But NOT on an mp3 player...again...in the way.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 3, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch
Breaking Benjamin

Pandora or Slacker radio


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

best lifting environment ever (music included) was 9:30am high school lifting in Rancho Bernardo High School in Socal. There was a sweet vintage marantz stereo pumping out some classic rock like zeppelin, van halen, eagles etc. The weightlifting only gym had roll up doors (if I remember) that opened it up to Southern California mountains that were glowing like gold in the morning sun. The air was warm but the breeze was cool. I swear to God it was like that practically every single day.

Gym was required class in that school district and weightlifting was considered a gym class so this was my first real experience with weightlifting (at about 16 yrs old). Have to say I haven't had a gym with a better physical environment yet. If I ever move back to SoCal I will look for an open-air gym again.

I think music is only one part of the overall environment that contributes to a good lifting session. Arnold has a whole chapter in his encyclopedia dedicated to selecting the right gym and that is one of the variables to consider.

open air lifting is not the same every where in the country, Here in Ohio, air quality is often poor, while in California with the ocean and mountains exerting their influence on air currents even if the air is dirty sometimes it gets replaced quickly.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

Mixed for me , some Van Halen , Foo Fighters , TI , Papa Roach , all kinds of stuff in my Ipod


----------



## twotuff (Nov 3, 2011)

FFDP today with some bad boy bill during a kickass cardio session


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

twotuff said:


> FFDP today with some bad boy bill during a kickass cardio session



I thought it would have been George Strait or Randy Roger's Band


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Beats by Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if Jay listens to his own beatz?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2011)

Deftones, Meshuggah, Chimaira, Sevendust, System of a Down, Sylosis, Mudvayne, etc.

Mostly I like metal or hard rock.  Occasionally I throw in something else though.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Doesn't matter if I'm doing weights or cardio, this song ALWAYS gets played first...badass movie too! 





YouTube Video


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 7, 2011)

SFW! 





YouTube Video


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Nov 7, 2011)

Varies for me Jedi mind tricks, morbid angel, black flag, bonobo, etc gets weird


----------



## twotuff (Nov 7, 2011)

disturbed - The Lost children   Brand new rocked out well I hit chest the morning, LMFAO for cardio


DisturbedTV's Channel - YouTube


----------



## twotuff (Nov 7, 2011)

djlance said:


> I thought it would have been George Strait or Randy Roger's Band


 


Dont be mad lol  I just threw the new rodney atkins album on my shit


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 7, 2011)

this is ONLY stuff in my "lifting" folder:

i usually just hit repeat on pantera fucking hostile, but here's my full playlist on my mp3 player

drowning pool - step up
drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor
five finger death punch - hate me
five finger death punch - bulletproof
goatwhore - apocalyptic havoc
godsmack - the enemy
hatebreed - a call for blood
hatebreed - straight to your face
lamb of god - what i've become
linkin park - given up
metallica - battery
metallica - blackened
metallica - damage, inc
metallica - fuel
metallica - master of puppets
motley crue - kickstart my heart
pantera - death rattle
pantera - domination
pantera - fucking hostile
powerman5000 - when worlds collide
powerman5000 - drop the bombshell
prodigy - firestarter
prodigy - smack my bitch up
ramstein - feuer frei
rob zombie - devil man
slipknot - my plague
slipknot - sulfur
slipknot - dead memories
slipknot - disasterpiece
slipknot - fuck it all
slipknot - snap (freddy vs jason)
slipknot - surfacing
slipknot - wait and bleed
static x - push it
system of a down - cigaro
the offspring - keem 'em separated


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Today is a back day so probably Avenged Sevefold's Waking the Fallen.


 one of the best ever albums...and not well known at all


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 7, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of the best ever albums...and not well known at all



IMHO this was their "peak" album. So many people know them for songs off of "City of Evil"and the "white" album which is a shame because they completely changed their sound. 

I can listen to "WTF"3-4 times a day easily. Compared to the raw sound they had in ST7T, they were ON. Sad to hear about the Rev, but Portnoy shouldn't have left.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 7, 2011)

I listen to classic rock and new country
Hank the third


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 7, 2011)

djlance said:


> IMHO this was their "peak" album. So many people know them for songs off of "City of Evil"and the "white" album which is a shame because they completely changed their sound.
> 
> I can listen to "WTF"3-4 times a day easily. Compared to the raw sound they had in ST7T, they were ON. Sad to hear about the Rev, but Portnoy shouldn't have left.


 

I agree 100%. I love StST though. Bat Country took a LONG time to grow on me but MIA is one of my favorites. 

Also if I remember correctly the band wanted someone new to play drums. They wanted to give a kid a shot to make it in the business.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Also if I remember correctly the band wanted someone new to play drums. They wanted to give a kid a shot to make it in the business.



Yea I think I read somewhere that Shadows felt that if he had stayed, it would have became Mike Portnoy & A7X.


----------



## Robalo (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

Dubstep. Korn and Skrillex, Professor Green, etc.


----------



## twotuff (Nov 7, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Dubstep. Korn and Skrillex, Professor Green, etc.


 

get your azzz back to work!


----------



## kboy (Nov 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Beats by Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a joke


----------



## kboy (Nov 7, 2011)

Rage against the machine


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Some fast paced music, as i lay dying, as blood runs black, whitechapel, really metalish jaja


----------



## ErokR (Nov 9, 2011)

.V. said:


> In the gym lifting?  I don't have time for an mp3 player and earbuds being in my way.  Something good on the stereo is fine.



My mp3 player is never in the way:
Sony - Walkman 2GB* Wearable MP3 Player - Black - NWZW262BLK

Only 2GB but it doesn't hinder me during any exercises and seems to be waterproof (which is good, because T3 is making me sweat buckets).


----------



## Laborer (Nov 9, 2011)

Nonpoint, metallica, strata, eazy motha fuckin e


----------



## Robalo (Nov 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

Boy George and Lady Gaga.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MdW8RISCI


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

metal and hardcore hip hop pumps me up!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Boy George and Lady Gaga.
> 
> Boy George - Do You Really Want To Hurt Me - YouTube


 
Yes, I really do want to hurt you GMO....for posting that link lol.


----------



## GMO (Nov 11, 2011)

banker23 said:


> yes, i really do want to hurt you gmo....for posting that link lol.


----------



## musclepop (Nov 13, 2011)

Led Zepelin all the way.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 13, 2011)

Slayer, six feet under graveyard classics vol. 2. It was leg day #2 so I needed some heavy shot to keep me moving


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 13, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Dubstep. Korn and Skrillex, Professor Green, etc.


 

I'm on a dubstep kick recently, this song gets repeated endlessly. One of the best beats and bass drops I've heard in a loong time. 






YouTube Video












I usually just skip forward to the drop at 2:00 or 4:00 for my set


here's another good one 






YouTube Video


----------



## adrianl158 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wu Tang!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 16, 2011)

Old metal, more old metal, some newer stuff, and then more old metal. A few random chick-power such as Annie Lennox, Joan Jett, even a little Xtina Aguilera in there =cO


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 16, 2011)

NWA. The realest shit ever. You can't help but get amped


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 16, 2011)

Laborer said:


> Nonpoint, metallica, strata, eazy motha fuckin e


 same stuff my boy Nick listened to when we lifted. Got me into eazy and nwa


----------



## Laborer (Nov 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> same stuff my boy Nick listened to when we lifted. Got me into eazy and nwa



Hell yeah bro!

I have been on a seek and destroy rampage 
Mix in a lil strata piece by piece 
Then to real motha fuckin G's
Mixed in nonpoint and whorahhhh


----------



## adrianl158 (Nov 17, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> NWA. The realest shit ever. You can't help but get amped



Amen!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

musclepop said:


> Led Zepelin all the way.


 

All the way bro! John Bonham was the war hammer on the drums. When the levee breaks is best for heavy lifts.

Seriously bros! heavy _slow_ blues beats and raunchy guitar riffs for heavy lifting...all this speed metal stuff is way out of the groove for goin' heavy.

speed metal rhythm=hummingbird
blues rhythm=grizzly bear


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 20, 2011)

i listen to anything that will keep me pumped through the work out


----------



## Tuco (Nov 21, 2011)

Vinnie Paz!!!! Look him up!


----------



## S_walker (Nov 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

kuran on tape


----------



## 9mm (Nov 21, 2011)

Listening 2 young jeezy! Shit is gangsta!


----------



## 9mm (Nov 21, 2011)

Hip hop and R & B! Ear still ringing from it lol


----------



## squigader (Nov 22, 2011)

banker23 said:


> best lifting environment ever (music included) was 9:30am high school lifting in Rancho Bernardo High School in Socal. There was a sweet vintage marantz stereo pumping out some classic rock like zeppelin, van halen, eagles etc. The weightlifting only gym had roll up doors (if I remember) that opened it up to Southern California mountains that were glowing like gold in the morning sun. The air was warm but the breeze was cool. I swear to God it was like that practically every single day.
> 
> Gym was required class in that school district and weightlifting was considered a gym class so this was my first real experience with weightlifting (at about 16 yrs old). Have to say I haven't had a gym with a better physical environment yet. If I ever move back to SoCal I will look for an open-air gym again.
> 
> ...



Lucky bastard...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry guys, this beat owns any other beat for heavy 5x5's:

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks - YouTube

Listen, repent, and be ye converted.


----------



## Laborer (Nov 22, 2011)

The rover!


----------



## jim stevens (Nov 22, 2011)

anything by disturbed...favorites for the weight room: Warrior, The Animal, Breathe, Ten Thousand Fists, Indestructible, This Moment, The Curse


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 22, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Sorry guys, this beat owns any other beat for heavy 5x5's:
> 
> Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks - YouTube
> 
> Listen, repent, and be ye converted.



Fucking right! Bonham is a beast on the drums


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 22, 2011)

i would like a drum n bass dj to remix Led Zeppelin's "the Immigrant Song" as a fast dnb remix for me.....

i think we can give something from EK's store for it


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 27, 2012)

"Operation Mindcrime" has been on the playlist lately. 
Having EPIC 80's rock flashbacks 





YouTube Video


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

I need to either borrow my wife's phone or get something to listen to music while I'm in the gym.  I hate listening to other people waste their time in there...


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Kmfdm


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 27, 2012)

Pandora radio ...I mostly listen to music to avoid taking to anyone


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Metalica
Priest
Scorps
Five Finger Death Punch
Dio
Marilyn Manson
Old KISS
Ozzy / Black Sabbath
some old jazz
more trance music than i probably need (good for cardio, not lifting)


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

I started singing, "Here Come's the Sun" in the gym today before a set...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video











listen to the whole thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video













classic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video












you scared?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video












starts slow and then boom mofos!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video















korn used to be good


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 27, 2012)

Skrillex


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2012)

Been a lot of the Mars Volta recently.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 27, 2012)

***KOS, I'll rep you tomorrow for the KoRn and and A7X videos*** 

2:20-2:50 - That's what a crowd should fucking look like at a concert





YouTube Video


----------



## Gunzz160 (Feb 27, 2012)

Joel Bauman - Wonder That (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Gunzz160 (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Nivek (Feb 27, 2012)

i love rap.yo yo.


----------



## lee111s (Feb 28, 2012)

Am I the only person that listens to dance/house/electro music in the gym


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Am I the only person that listens to dance/house/electro music in the gym



Nah, I have a little DJ blend on my iPhone.


----------



## jimm (Feb 28, 2012)

skepta


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 28, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Am I the only person that listens to dance/house/electro music in the gym



Old school techno/trance is on my playlist. I don't listen to the mainstream crap that Tiesto and ATB started to do with pop stars and rappers though.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Old school techno/trance is on my playlist. I don't listen to the mainstream crap that Tiesto and ATB started to do with pop stars and rappers though.



You feeling any Steve Aoki? They play that at a lot of the clubs down where I'm from, I also got a few tracks in the iPhone.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 28, 2012)

Post up a track. I'm always willing to listen to some new music. 

Also in regards to my other post, I actually like tiesto and ATB. I just prefer their old material


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just go to sound cloud put in hip hop dubstep and get to work I really like an up beet tempo for running it also helps to keep motivated to move weight!


----------



## brundel (Feb 28, 2012)

Lamb of God - 11th Hour. (HQ) - YouTube" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





Lamb of God - 11th Hour. (HQ) - YouTube">Lamb of God - 11th Hour. (HQ) - YouTube" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Post up a track. I'm always willing to listen to some new music.
> 
> Also in regards to my other post, I actually like tiesto and ATB. I just prefer their old material








YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

five finger death punch and hatebreed mostly.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 28, 2012)

Godsmack, Sabbath, Van Halen, Disturbed, Theory of a Deadman, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, AC/DC, Motley Crue and Aerosmith were on todays playlist.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gutter rap music that no one likes.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Gutter rap music that no one likes.



Rick Ross Voice: Uuuuuuuuugh


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## lee111s (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm not into the mainstream crap. Lots of DJ's have free podcasts out now, 1-3 hours of uninterrupted mixes...perfect for the gym!


----------



## dteller1 (Feb 29, 2012)

every time i die, thats all you need....

Every Time I Die - "Ebolarama" Ferret Music - YouTube


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 29, 2012)

When these MoFo's were still badass 





YouTube Video


----------



## twotuff (Feb 29, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGINLisYN9Y


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 29, 2012)

this'll getcha through the set!






YouTube Video


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 29, 2012)

Decapitated - Eternity Too Short - YouTube
the meanest song i've heard


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/DGBJAIta5r0[/youtube]

embeds don't work?


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 29, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Decapitated - Eternity Too Short - YouTube
> the meanest song i've heard


here ya go





YouTube Video


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 29, 2012)

House/Techno Benni Benasi as of lately. Some Nero, Swedish house mafia, starkillers, anything with a decent pumping bass,ect.

If i need harder, some death metal will do it.


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

i find so many good musics here,thank you all.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 1, 2012)

1:14-1:30 - One of the greatest rock yells/screams ever! 





YouTube Video


----------



## XYZ (Mar 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tool , Puscifer, A Perfect Circle, Breaking Benjamin, Foreigner, Muse, Linkin Park, Led Zep, Incubus. Those are my faves. Great workout music! Especially Tool!


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="PUSCIFER "Conditions of My Parole" Directors Cut - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This song makes me lift heavy,lol


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 7, 2012)

Paramour said:


>



Where's the video?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Mar 7, 2012)

DevilDriver!!!!


----------



## itodobien (Mar 8, 2012)

xtreme13 said:


> Five Finger Death Punch is where it's at!


 

Hell yea!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 8, 2012)

Ghetto LIfe/ Rick James
Sex Machine/ James Brown
Mercy/Duffy
can't remember the rest of the mix


----------



## xtreme13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Vin1080 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="PUSCIFER "Conditions of My Parole" Directors Cut - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> This song makes me lift heavy,lol



I love that song lol, pretty much anything Maynard is involved with. I've been on a Volbeat kick here lately.

Volbeat - A Warrior's Call - YouTube


----------



## njc (Mar 9, 2012)

A lot of NIN lately for me


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 9, 2012)

xtreme13 said:


> I love that song lol, pretty much anything Maynard is involved with. I've been on a Volbeat kick here lately.
> 
> Volbeat - A Warrior's Call - YouTube


 

Yeah,Maynard is a musical genius. I love pretty much anything he's ever put out as well.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anything hip hope


----------



## Tuco (Mar 10, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Anything hip hope



Hip....
Hip hope....
Hip hope anonymous!


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 10, 2012)

Overkill


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Im surprised mudvayne, suicidal tendancies or Rollins band has not been mentioned yet


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 10, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im surprised mudvayne, suicidal tendancies or Rollins band has not been mentioned yet



Didn't I post "dig" from Mudvayne in here? I know I posted it somewhere in this forum


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 11, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Didn't I post "dig" from Mudvayne in here? I know I posted it somewhere in this forum



Maybe you did but I didnt see it...30 mg halo 50mg tne and "dig" used to be my preworkout motivation.


----------

